# Phonetic transcription of Romanian words



## TheCrociato91

Hi everyone.

I was wondering if someone could help me phonetically trascribe the following Romianian words. I have included some of my attempts.


_curechiu_ (cabbage) ??

_ureche _(ear) /uˈreke/

_a mânca _(to eat) /mɨnˈka/ (I'm particulary unsure as to the initial "a")

_frumos_ (beautiful) /fruˈmos/

_mai _(more) ??

_brace_ (I was told that "brace" is not a very common word, possibly only regional or old-fashioned, to say "pants", "trousers", sharing the same origin as the Spanish _bragas_, the Northern Italian _braghe_ / _brache _and the French _braies_) ??
_
cămaşă_ (shirt) /kəˈmaʃə/

_car_ (cart) ??


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## farscape

Few pointers for now - I'll add the phonetic transcriptions after work.

Curechi - (dialect) cabbage
Brace - (archaic) underpants

Online Romanian Dictionary: dexonline.ro


----------



## TheCrociato91

Thanks a lot @farscape.

My college Romance Philology professor said "curechiu" with a final "u" but from your comment I gather he must have made a mistake.

[_Moderators note: Please see the newly created thread for this topic here._]


----------



## danielstan

_curechiu_ (cabbage - yes) /ku're-kyu/

_ureche _(ear) /uˈre-ke/

_a mânca _(to eat) /mɨnˈka/ (I'm particulary unsure as to the initial "a" - yes, Romanian_ î_ or _â_ are pronounced /ɨ/)

_frumos_ (beautiful) /fruˈmos/

_mai _(more) ?? /may/ (meaning "more", but also has other meanings: dexonline)

_brace_ (I was told that "brace" is not a very common word, possibly only regional or old-fashioned, to say "pants", "trousers", sharing the same origin as the Spanish _bragas_, the Northern Italian _braghe_ / _brache _and the French _braies_) ?? /bra-t͡ʃe/  - same pronunciation like in Italian ortography.
_
cămaşă_ (shirt) /kəˈma-ʃə/

_car_ (cart) ?? /kar/ (yes, "cart", but also has other meanings: dexonline)

Online Romanian dictionary, which provides the stressed vowel in polysyllabic words:  dexonline

I noted with _y _the _yod _(_i_ sound as semi-vowel)


----------



## TheCrociato91

Thanks a lot for your answer.



danielstan said:


> _a mânca _(to eat) /mɨnˈka/ (I'm particulary unsure as to the initial "a" - yes, Romanian_ î_ or _â_ are pronounced /ɨ/)



Sorry, I explained myself poorly. By "initial a" I meant the "a" _before_ the actual verb, not the first "a" within the verb. How is that "a" pronounced?


----------



## farscape

TheCrociato91 said:


> Thanks a lot for your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I explained myself poorly. By "initial a" I meant the "a" _before_ the actual verb, not the first "a" within the verb. How is that "a" pronounced?



(see here the IPA phonetics for the Romanian language):
*"a*, _*a*pă_ -> roughly like f*a*ther"

This *a* is the equivalent  of *to* in *to do* when forming the infinitive in Romanian


----------



## TheCrociato91

Thank you again @farscape. Much appreciated.


Edit. Thanks for this too.


> [_Moderators note: Please see the newly created thread for this topic here._]


----------



## Zareza

curechi (regionalism) - cabbage

curechiu (regionalism) - greenish (like cabbage)


----------

